# How to install Definitive Technology DT Series DT6.5STR speaker?



## Dave Sal (Dec 20, 2012)

When you choose in-wall or in-ceiling speakers, you need to plan on cutting drywall to flush mount them. The speaker manufacturer normally includes a template used to mark out the area to be cut for a perfect fit. However, like you've mentioned, you need to know where the studs are, which way they run, and have the wiring already installed in the cavity or be able to run it during the installation.

I installed Definitive Technology in-wall speakers (UIW-55) about 10 years ago while re-tiling a tub surround, so I was able to run the wiring between the studs and into the bottom plate where it went into a utility room below, where I have a stereo receiver. During my first attempt at cutting the hole for the speaker I found that the vent stack was in that cavity and had to move the speaker hole over about 16 inches. Pic attached. 

Your ceiling pic shows that it's ready for a speaker. Just take off the ceiling plate, push the wiring out of the way, and use the supplied template to mark the speaker hole around the wall plate area, basically enlarging it. Then you should be able to connect the bare speaker wires (no banana plugs used and watch for polarity) to the back of the speakers and then mount it to the ceiling. If I remember correctly, in my installation the speaker is pushed flush into the hole and then you use a screwdriver to twist some flanges that grip the back of the drywall and secure the frame to it. Snap on the outer cover and that's it. Done.


----------



## VAer (Jul 3, 2017)

Dave Sal said:


> When you choose in-wall or in-ceiling speakers, you need to plan on cutting drywall to flush mount them. The speaker manufacturer normally includes a template used to mark out the area to be cut for a perfect fit. However, like you've mentioned, you need to know where the studs are, which way they run, and have the wiring already installed in the cavity or be able to run it during the installation.
> 
> I installed Definitive Technology in-wall speakers (UIW-55) about 10 years ago while re-tiling a tub surround, so I was able to run the wiring between the studs and into the bottom plate where it went into a utility room below, where I have a stereo receiver. During my first attempt at cutting the hole for the speaker I found that the vent stack was in that cavity and had to move the speaker hole over about 16 inches. Pic attached.
> 
> Your ceiling pic shows that it's ready for a speaker. Just take off the ceiling plate, push the wiring out of the way, and use the supplied template to mark the speaker hole around the wall plate area, basically enlarging it. Then you should be able to connect the bare speaker wires (no banana plugs used and watch for polarity) to the back of the speakers and then mount it to the ceiling. If I remember correctly, in my installation the speaker is pushed flush into the hole and then you use a screwdriver to twist some flanges that grip the back of the drywall and secure the frame to it. Snap on the outer cover and that's it. Done.


By the way, I did not find a way for Aiming the Tweeter. Below instruction says so, but the photo is not for my speaker model.

https://s3-us-west-2.amazonaws.com/assets.soundunited.com/definitive/product_documents_legacy/D_DTSeries_OwnersManual%20(1).pdf?mtime=20161003165515


----------



## Dave Sal (Dec 20, 2012)

I just looked at the manual and it says to simply twist the tweeters and use the arrow to line them up in the preferred direction. With your speaker though, there are two tweeters so they will be firing in two directions. Are one of those two tweeters not aiming into your listening area?


----------



## VAer (Jul 3, 2017)

Dave Sal said:


> I just looked at the manual and it says to simply twist the tweeters and use the arrow to line them up in the preferred direction. With your speaker though, there are two tweeters so they will be firing in two directions. Are one of those two tweeters not aiming into your listening area?



It is like two tweeters combined with rectangular base, which appears un-adjustable.


----------



## Dave Sal (Dec 20, 2012)

Those two tweeters are facing away from each other, so more than likely the sounds will be directed at the couch, plus having some bounce off a wall would be good too.


----------

